# Omnisphere 2 loss of patches since version 2.6



## Trancer (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello,

Need your help.

I have up date Omnisphere 2 to 2.6.

Since then, I have the impression that I lost some patches, sounds.

Steam folder, no worries, always full.

Can you tell me how to recover the 12,000 patches with Omnisphere 2.6.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------

